
Being Black in the Startup World - bhaumik
https://twitter.com/i/moments/711613576302034945
======
pink_dinner
All too often, people use excuses for their own failure s.

Getting funding is damn hard. African americans make up only 14% of the
population. Only a small percentage of this will pitch VC and an even smaller
percentage will get accepted.

